# Anyone got a BFP after CD 80?



## Kath22

Hi ladies, I've just popped over from TTC, I'm looking for some advice. I haven't got a BFP, so I know it's the wrong forum, but I hope this is ok...

I'm currently on CD 83 with sooo many symptoms, yet no AF, and BFNs on every HPT. In a nutshell, I've been TTC since coming off BCP in October, its now 83 days since my withdrawl bleed. I'm not tracking/temping/using OPKs at the moment so I can't say if I've ovulated for a fact. 

I've had so many people saying I'm not, it's all down to coming off BCP etc etc etc. But I wondered whether anyone on here has got their BFP after a very long cycle? Or does anyone know of anyone in a similar situation to me? 

My mum never had a BFP, and she's had 3 kids. I've read so many women don't get BFPs at all, and some take months to show. I'm just looking for some similiar stories I suppose. Trying not to give up hope...

Again, sorry for posting on the wrong forum, but here is where all u lovely mummies to be are posting their success stories, so I thought I might catch someones eye :)

Xx


----------



## Cestamy83

Wow, 83 days- you are a stronger woman than I! All that waiting! :cry:

Any chance you could get a blood test?


----------



## Kath22

I've got a doctors appointment next wed, I'm hoping to arrange some blood tests and an ultrasound - I'm not expecting to be pregnant, I've lost all hope! I'm expecting pcos or something. Anything that gives me answers I'll be greatful for!! I'll be CD 90 next wed, so I'm hoping the doctor will help me in some way!! X


----------



## bazzb

Im cd 56 and negative blood and urine last week
when i stopped the pill last jan i went 47 days but 80 thats nuts so sorry hunny

my cycles are screwy now due to my mc i think but i just wanted to wish you the best Xx


----------



## sunflower82

Wow go for blood work


----------



## angel2010

After having Carter, my cycles were around 65 days. It turns out I had hypothyroidism. I hope you get the answers you want, or at least give you something to start your period if you are not pregnant. Good luck!


----------



## Xxenssial

Congrats


----------



## Kath22

Thanks for ur messages :) I hope to have an ultrasound, and if there's nothing in there/nothing wrong, then I home to get something to kick start AF!! Losing my marbles!!!! Xxxx


----------



## Oh_Clementine

i hope it's a bfp for you and not something else like it was for me (i was cd 114 when diagnosed with pcos) and i am cd207 now. :/


----------



## Eline

Good luck Kath! Keep us posted!:thumbup:


----------



## Kath22

Hi, just to let u know, I've been to the docs today! She examined me and said my uterus in enlarged - but that could be anything. She didn't do a hpt as all the ones I've done before are negative, and she said she thought I probably am not pregnant. She's arranged for me to have blood tests done on tuesday, for diabetes, hormone levels + thyroid. Also, she's sent off for an appointment for an ultrasound - that could take around 5weeks to come, but at least I'll be having it done - that way I can rule out pregnancy, and see if there are cysts or any other problem. She took some swabs to send off too. 

I'm still in the same situation, 90 days since withdrawl bleed - 3mths + 2 days since I took my last bcp. Still having crrrrrrrazy amount of watery cm, really annoying :( and my boobs are sooooooo sore for the last week or so ugh :( 

But most important thing is I'm on my way to having some answers!! I know its mad to say, but if I'm not pregnant, I hope they do find something, that way I can move forward!

Thanks for all ur nice messages xx


----------

